# Shelf life - MSR gas canisters



## Maxwell999 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi all,

I just bought a pocket rocket and the optima Vega portable stove for hiking and emergency use in case the gas or electricity goes out in my neck of the woods.

I also bought 10 or so MSR gas canisters to stick in my closet for a rainy day.

How long do these canisters last? Lets say I don't use it for 10yrs....will they still work? or is there an expiration date on these things?

Thanks


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

That stuff should store like propane if the canisters dont rust out on you.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They will store indefinitely until you use them once. The valve nearly always leaks after the first use so you are better off leaving it connected to the stove with the valve shut off than you are if you disconnect it and set it back on the shelf.


----------

